# Does it matter if pass port photos are cut into 4 individual photos?



## brenglee (7 Jul 2011)

Does it matter if the photos you send into the passport office are cut into
single photos or if you leave them joined together as received when you get them done at the chemist?
I was told by the lady in the chemist not to cut them, then the gardai said do cut them and then the man in the post office said dont cut them so I didnt and now Im worried.


----------



## thombom (7 Jul 2011)

My wife got anew passport this year and the chemist cut the photos up for her and she had no problems


----------



## jhegarty (7 Jul 2011)

I sent mine in a block without an issue.

The pharmacist said they he could cut them , but best not to as you risk getting it wrong.

Don't forget you need 4 photos , even if the form says 2.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jul 2011)

I cut ours up. No problems.


----------



## Billo (7 Jul 2011)

IMHO it is better to separate the photos because then the signature at the back of the relevant photo will be confined to the size of the photo, rather than have the passport office cutting out the photo and finding part of the signature missing. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## coldcake (8 Jul 2011)

Why do you need 4? I sent in 2 and had no problems.


----------



## WindUp (8 Jul 2011)

4 are required now per the dfa website  -- recent enough change i think


----------



## Slim (8 Jul 2011)

WindUp said:


> 4 are required now per the dfa website -- recent enough change i think


 
Yeah, that's what it says but they sent two back? Slim


----------



## choccy (8 Jul 2011)

they are supposed to tell you in the garda station when you go to get it signed thats its 4 photos now- most photo places now give you the photos seperated and placed into a little card- but once the signature intact on the back it dosen't matter if they together or seperate


----------



## brenglee (15 Jul 2011)

I will let you know what happens!!


----------



## Sol28 (18 Jul 2011)

I just submitted my passport 3 weeks ago. The guard signed and stamped both photos i gave him - supposedly hes not supposed to stamp the photos. So I cut them up individually - submitted a 3rd identical photo that hadnt been stamped and sent it in. And I now see onthe website that the possport is now in the post. The forms (or the guards) said nothing about 4 photos - or should they be cut up or in a strip.


----------



## soy (20 Jul 2011)

WindUp said:


> 4 are required now per the dfa website  -- recent enough change i think



Wife applied last week in person with 2 pics, and no problems.


----------



## brenglee (29 Jul 2011)

Just on this, got the passport and found out it doesnt matter if you cut them or send them whole.  but....it took from them receiving it on 8th July till today, 29th of July to receive it, they are very busy, so apply in plenty of time is my advise !!


----------



## cryptosanta (25 Jan 2018)

just an update on this if anyone's currently unsure (passport office guidelines do not seem to explicitly state it and pharmacy staff i've asked seemed unsure too). I eventually got an email from the passport office that said you can submit the one sheet with the 4 photos on and do not have to separate them up into 4 individual photos.

Also, the Garda will likely know, but just double check they've signed, stamped AND put the application form number on the back of 2 of the photos.


----------



## tallpaul (25 Jan 2018)

Of course what is not being addressed by the Departments of Justice and Foreign Affairs is the complete and utter waste of Garda time spent dealing with this bureaucratic nonsense!! Surely a solicitor, doctor, dentist or accountant is equally a valid profession to sign the back of a photo to confirm that a person is a person!!


----------



## Peanuts (25 Jan 2018)

You can apply online now if you are renewing your passport and can use a camera phone picture, no trip to chemist or Guards required. Did it recently for the OH and worked out a treat.


----------



## JohnJay (25 Jan 2018)

These photo booths are popping up around the country too. AFAIK, you apply for your passport online, get some sort of application number, pop in to one of these booths, pop in your application number and it sends your photo electronically to the passport office. [broken link removed]

Edit: its the other way around. You go to the booth, take your photo, it gives you a photo code and you use this on your online application. 

A new passport is now €80 or €105 if you want it + a passport card.


----------



## cryptosanta (25 Jan 2018)

sadly a doctor, dentist, lawyer or accountant will also be more than happy to dip their fingers into your wallet for a signature & stamp on a bit of paper. Thankfully the Guards aren't charging for it...yet


----------

